# inline cooler



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

Has anybody tried it or know if it works??


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

U talkin about the lil aluminum piece with ribs on it that goes in your rad hose? ...I've been wonderin about those myself.


----------



## countryboy61283 (Mar 20, 2010)

yeah, it aint but 20 bucks but havnt heard anyone talk about it


----------



## bamajeepjunkie (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm sure it would help some. Alot of mail-cars have a heater core added to the heater bypass loop under the hood and it makes a big differance. No fan mounted on them or anything. You could do the same on atv rad hoses. Might could even just add more length to your stock hoses, which would allow more fluid. On our mud trucks the added distance of moving the rad to the bed would add about 2 gallons of fluid over stock and it never ran hot not in over 5 years of running it hard. I even trail/field drove mine for 4+ hours at a time.


If you look around the sport atv forums, some swear by it others didn't notice anything and most seem to run two.


----------

